# Tb test billing



## Jessica3705 (Aug 14, 2012)

What should be billed when administering a TB test? is there an administration fee along with the medication?

Thank you,
Jessica


----------



## clipman (Aug 14, 2012)

We have a clinic specifically for TB testing and treatment.  We only bill 86580 for the skin test, or 86480 for the quantiferon blood test.  There are no other codes that we use for this.


----------

